# helical or straight fletch



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

how do you fletch your shaft helical or straight? what brand,style and size vanes or feather are you shooting? am thinking about trying a helical fletch. looking for some info on helical flecth. thanks for your help and any input!!! p.s if it helps am thinking about trying the new 3" fusion by duravane.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I use the Bohning Helix jig. Target/3D Bohning Blazer X2's for hunting regular Blazers. Helical is really good to use for all archery shooting. If you do fletch straight you should always put a little offset to the jig. IMO


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

i prefer a helical if tou get a chance fletch up one om each and shoot 30 or 40 yards and see what you think and i also shoot duravanes


----------



## drummerjims (Jan 8, 2010)

I like straight blazer veins


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

shoot nothing less than a good offset


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

how much offset? ttt


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

as much as you can, with the vain still laying down good.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

smokin'dually said:


> shoot nothing less than a good offset


Can you explain the difference between "helical" and "offset"? I have fletched both straight and helical, and heard of many that mention offset, just not quite sure what it means? Thanks...


----------



## mattiep321 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Offset*

I'm also confused by what the offsetting the fletching does...does it make the arrow spin like helical?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

If you have a straight jig clamp like a bitzenburger you can turn the clamp alittle right or left giving the straight jig an offset.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Scroll down trhe page,you will see a couple examples.
http://www.trueflightfeathers.com/guide.htm


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i use blazers and fletch with a 4 degree offset


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

does offset work better the longer the vanes are? ttt


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Who is FletchHelical, and what does he have to do with this thread? 

Personally, right helical, 5 inch feathers, but that's my hunting setup, more stable IMO


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

We have all been under the impression that FletchHelical is straight
have we been wrong all this time ???


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok... so for those that have been under the assumption that FletchHelical is straight.. allow me to correct you... there are some bends and curves, as well as a number of indiviudal variations of this particular subject. A lot is dependant upon the particular item, wheither it's naturally in a good postition, or off kilter a bit.

There are just soooooo many variables. It might be fun to figure them all out for yourself.. 

Right Fletch??


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Can FletchHelical be straight and offset?


----------



## chhancock (Jan 9, 2010)

how do you offset with consistency using a straight jig?


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

FletchHelical is DEFINITELY not straight. And if you account for the unequal offset utilized I'm surprised anyone thinks it could fly straight.


Quite frankly I'm an offset straight fletch kind of girl, but that could just be because of the short feathers ...  [2"]


----------



## naughtyandnice (Jan 13, 2008)

Pierre Couture said:


> Who is FletchHelical, and what does he have to do with this thread?


:noidea: I've never even seen him in here, have you?



icedemon said:


> Can FletchHelical be straight and offset?


ONLY if Juan is around... :tape: 



SpOtFyRe said:


> FletchHelical is DEFINITELY not straight. And if you account for the unequal offset utilized I'm surprised anyone thinks it could fly straight.
> 
> 
> Quite frankly I'm an offset straight fletch kind of girl, but that could just be because of the short feathers ...  [2"]


me, I REALLY like Helical OR Straight Fletch! I guess I'm kinda bi!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

naughtyandnice said:


> me, I REALLY like Helical OR Straight Fletch!


Well some people do vary their preferences based upon what they're using their shafts for. And if you're equiping with less than a 3" fletch why headache yourself with a helical...


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Helical doesn't work so well with a WB and on 2" blazers too much effort.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Well some people do vary their preferences based upon what they're using their shafts for. And if you're equiping with less than a 3" fletch why headache yourself with a helical...


Indeed, but shaft straightness is paramount


----------



## naughtyandnice (Jan 13, 2008)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Well some people do vary their preferences based upon what they're using their shafts for. And if you're *equiping with less than a 3" fletch* why headache yourself with a helical...


I never equip with less than 3" and I prefer the longer vanes as well!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Pierre Couture said:


> Indeed, but shaft straightness is paramount


So you're saying the Pro shafts with a straightness of < "0.001 are worth it?


----------



## Goosefeathers (Sep 8, 2009)

From a physics perspective a helical fletch is always going to be superior with respect to stabilization. An arrow is "fin-stabilized" but is also "spin-stabilized"; this spin-stabilization is improved because the arrow experiences more rotation because of the helical. This is especially true with longer fletchings. However, if you are shooting extremely short fletchings then the stabilization gain from a helical fletch may be negligible. 

It's a trade-off really. Stabilization vs speed. I shoot a lot of traditional archery so I prefer a severe helical with 5" or 5.5" feathers to stabilize big broadheads. This works for me, but isn't necessarily everyone's cup of tea...


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

icedemon said:


> Helical doesn't work so well with a WB and on 2" blazers too much effort.


I perfer to just use a bare shaft with a whisker bicscuit


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

baby 1.875" 3D duravanes helical on big CX line jammers. They seem to turn and stabilize those logs out to 3D Hunter calss ranges jsut fine.


----------

